# ODNR Confirms Finding the Vhs Virus in Muskie at Clear Fork Reservoir in North-Centra



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hemorrhagic septicemia (VHSv), a virus that causes disease in fish but does not pose any threat to public health, was confirmed present in muskellunge in Clear Fork Reservoir 6/18/08

More...


----------

